# Looking for land or Club in Oglethrope County



## NorthGaDawg069 (Jun 6, 2017)

Wanting to join club or lease land in Oglethrope County. I have 3 boys, but only 2 hunt with me so must be family friendly. Deer, Hogs, and Turkeys. Let me know Please.


----------



## Ironhead (Jun 8, 2017)

Sent you a PM


----------

